# Forza 6 thread



## CBDFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

Well to start it off anyone getting it? I preordered the Forza 6 Xbox one Console. I love the blue it comes in and a 1tb HDD is hard to beat. Plus no kinect LOL. Now all I have to do is buy my racing seat/simulator haha.


----------



## noppynoppy (Sep 16, 2015)

Forza is the best racing I've ever played. Waiting for the sixth part.


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

noppynoppy said:


> Forza is the best racing I've ever played. Waiting for the sixth part.


I preordered the Console version.... It's amazing... They could have updated the lobbies for online though


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 18, 2015)

I just downloaded 6 last night about to start the sport icons series (one after super street) don't have gold but you can add me on the friends list realhaulinbass is my sn on live.


----------

